# Sasuke x Hinata?



## [I am teh Haruka] (Jul 6, 2005)

Just wondering what you guys think of this couple...

I personally, like it. o_o But I dunno how it would work out in the anime/manga.

What do you guys think? Any good fanfiction you read with that pairing? Post! 

^_^


----------



## less (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't se it happening, myself. Too bad, really, as I hate the thought of Hinata wasting her time on that chump Naruto. It just... I don't know, I don't think Sasuke would ever fall for someone that weak. I think Sasuke would be very uemotional about whom he chooses as a partner, him having to repopulate the entire clan and all. 

But then again, maybe Sasuke likes timid girls. God knows he doesn't like the ones who throw themselves at him. He might be an old fashioned guy. And they would look cute.

And their children would have superpowers. The BYAKINGAN, biatch!


----------



## [I am teh Haruka] (Jul 6, 2005)

XDD

*shrug* It just sounds interesting to me. I dunno why I like them together, they do seem cute though.


----------



## Jam (Jul 7, 2005)

I love Sasuhina <3  I still have yet to understand why it's so hated.

Anyway, if you're looking for fics, try browsing .  It's a Sasuhina C2 community on Fanfiction.net.  Some of the fics are incredibly OOC, but they're some good ones in there too.  If it wasn't so late here I'd dig through right now and post my favorites, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Shiari (Jul 7, 2005)

It would be interesting.

But I like NarHin better.


----------



## [I am teh Haruka] (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah. I like Naruto x Hinata too. ^_^;

And thanks, I'll look through the C2 Community... though, I don't even know what "C2" is... o_o 

XD *browse*


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm more of a naruhina fan bat sasuhina's different hmmm. *thoughts go down south*


----------



## PyRomantic (Jul 7, 2005)

awful. Sasuke doesn't seem like the type of person who would even be interested in women... all he cares about is his brother. plus, he's an arrogant prick and hinata is shy and timid. bad times. naruto would be bad for her as well, he's the anti-hinata.


----------



## [I am teh Haruka] (Jul 8, 2005)

Hm... I don't see how he is Anti-Hinata?

Although, he does like Sakura and doesn't realize that Hinata likes him...


----------



## Wrath (Jul 8, 2005)

I think Sasuhina is the single worst pairing in the entire Naruto fandom, if you ask me.

It just doesn't work on any level.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 11, 2005)

I much prefer it to NaruHina and SasuSaku. Good ones are hard to find though. The best one being These Are the Facts on FF.Net. I'd probably never work in the show/manga, but that's why I like it.


----------



## Chibi Chan (Jul 22, 2005)

I actually like the pairing... though I'm not really that big of a Sasuke fan. I can see how it would be hard to work out but then again just leave it to the fanfic writers to figure it out.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 22, 2005)

SasuHina can work out. All the two need is a little push known as 'arranged marriage' which could be a possibility. Sasuke (at a certain point after he's dragged back to Konoha which WILL eventually occur) needs to start a family. Since he is the 'last Uchiha', Sasuke would want a wife worthy of the Uchiha name. Family-background-wise, Hinata is most worthy of all the Konoha girls for such a title. Not to mention, Hyuuga family doesn't want Hinata as the heir and this would be the perfect way to 'get rid of her'.

Sure...it'll take a few years for them to get used to each other but I'm sure it'll work out.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 22, 2005)

Piekage said:
			
		

> I much prefer it to NaruHina and SasuSaku.



I CONCUR!!!


----------



## Cornuthaum (Jul 22, 2005)

M'eh.

As Hinata is one of the few girls who are not part of the Limpet Brigade (aka Sasuke fangirls), it would make for quite the interesting couple.

However, there is the problem of the genetic incompatibility of the two bloodlines - most likely their children would end up blind, insane or both.

Still, as a short-time coupling that's replaced by another, more lasting, pairing, it's definitely ok.


----------



## Dearx (Aug 19, 2005)

personally, I love this pairing. It sounds like it will never happen but think about it. The Uchiha and the Hyuugas are both one of Konoha's most powerfull clans. Hitomi No Ryu has pretty much said what needs to be said. if they do produce a child, the child would be one powerful ninja but there are its draw backs. the child may go blind or insane as to even out its power >.>

in my opinion the WORST pairing that anyone could possibly think of in the fanfiction world of Naruto has got ot be...KabutoxHinata, OrochimaruxHinata/Sakura


----------



## Dyroness (Aug 19, 2005)

I like it almost as much as SasuSaku, this pairing.

Mainly because of the complete darkness, represented by Sasuke, and the light, by Hinata (which also means somewhat her name.) If there were some development, I'm sure this pairing would be incredible.

So I delight myself on fanfics. XD


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 20, 2005)

It's probably one of my least liked pairings, sorry but those two just
couldn't make it together.
It's NaruHina and SasuSaku


----------



## Katsuro Emi (Jul 13, 2006)

Your are all BAKA's. This topic is supposed to be about the pairing SasuHina than NaruHina or other Hinata pairings out there. It's about how you think of it. If you don't like it, personally because you are a Sasuke fangirl or if you just haate this couple for no other reason, you really should leave. I, if I say so myself, I would rather admit that I like this pairing, simply because: 

Sasuke, being without his family and all, he might see right through her. You know, with that red-eye thingy (Sharingan, I KNOW, I just wanna play dumb. Dumb as a Banana.) and practically see what her life is life, and might compare hers to his own, and she had a lot of things in common with Uchiha Sasuke. Sasuke, in turn, he could see that she is way to different from the other girls. That she is beautiful, in a way, and that since Naruto only likes Sakura, who likes Sasuke, and that she is nice, and that she is forgiving and not loud like his Fangirls. 

I think they are so cute! <3 

I would recommend you to read this fanfic, romantic and stuff, with fluff (Oooh, they really rhyme!). 



Please try it, I love it, from all the fanfics that I've read so far. If you're a fangirl, ugh, go away, they are so mushy-gushy with the pain-in-the-a** Sasuke. (Neji is like, so better! Not to mention Handsome. *dreamy eyes*)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 13, 2006)

Took my words Katsuro  I like Sasuke x Hinata. Though I'm not too obsess with pairings and pairing wars, I will ignore those "SasuSaku and NaruHina only!" rants

I could see Sasuke and Hinata together if you push the obstacles away (AKA Naruto and Sakura) but you can't say Sasuke will push away Hinata. Nothing is too sure however people have their opinion and my opinion of the pairing is I like it


----------



## narutofan251 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sasuke x Hinata what evf


----------



## Hideaki (Jul 13, 2006)

They probably wouldnt even like each other. Hinata would be to shy to tell him she likes him and sasuke would run off and find something better to do.


----------



## Tokokage (Jul 14, 2006)

Meh, I find the pairing to be unlikely at best. Although their kids would be awesome, considering they'd have both the byakugan and sharingan.


----------



## Michi (Jul 15, 2006)

i can never ever see that happening in the manga/series just cuz they dont even notice each other. but i do support it, i have a ff of it ^^ but i dont think it will ever happen


----------



## seijiro03 (Jul 15, 2006)

Seijinata

That's Seijiro + Hinata.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's not my favorite pairing, but pretty good sometimes.


----------



## lo-blo (Jul 15, 2006)

My #1 pairing is NaruHina, but I kinda like SasuHina too, for a few reasons. Sometimes, I'm torn between NaruHina and SasuHina...I kinda like both. 

Well, first of all, I highly recommend my favorite fanfic of all time, . It's such a beautiful story (not finished yet) and probably the most realistic depiction of how their life together might be. Definitely read that one...it's 20 chapters long, but if you're willing to put in the time, it's definitely worth it. I also liked . If you're really interested, check out the  and this list of SasuHina fanfics compiled by darklinnah.

Many people who posted here pointed out that Sasuke would be likely to marry Hinata, because of her noble lineage, Byakugan, and because she's one of the very few girls who doesn't fawn over/annoy him. When it comes down to it, Sasuke's a narrow-minded, goal-oriented kind of guy...so I think if he rationalized it, he would arrive at Hinata being the most practical choice for a wife, although he would probably think she was really weak (which I don't think she is, but that's another story for another day!). Who knows--maybe Hinata's father even has plans for an arranged marriage or something like that.

On a lighter note, I think the pairing is kinda cute. As Dryoness said, Hinata can be Sasuke's light. I'd like to link to a post by xans from the Sasuke X Hinata FC, who so eloquently defended the SasuHina pairing. I'd also like to quote something xans said in another post:


			
				xans said:
			
		

> SasuHina might not be canon, but they do work well together. I think their mutual fumblings would be cute to watch. A shy Hinata trying to work around moody Sasuke. A flustered Sasuke, not knowing how to react to her small acts of kindness. Cute!
> 
> The simple fact that neither would be all over the other makes the subtleties of the relationship all the more meaningful. And interesting.



I honestly couldn't say it any better myself. There's just something so poignant and powerful about the SasuHina pairing...in my opinion, anyway.

Hope this provides you with some new perspective!


----------



## dabinglang (Jul 26, 2006)

isnt uchiha an off-branch of hyuuga??
although the uber-eyes would be awesome to see.


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 28, 2006)

Read Demeterr's fics... i really liked them, especially the SasuHina ones.


----------



## redswirl (Aug 10, 2006)

ehhh i cant see hinata with anyone probally kiba but thats about it


----------



## Xell (Aug 10, 2006)

Mind telling me why Sasuke x Hinata? They never even friggen talked... Jeez..


----------



## narutofan251 (Aug 13, 2006)

dont care if Sasuke and Hinata get together that would lvae naruto and  sakura to get together


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 13, 2006)

this pairing is nice to consider, Problem is who sasuke & hinata would meet. . . . . all these 2 need to work together is to some how kill of naruto. . .*plots evil Plots in bedroom* :bad


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't know where it says or anyone thinks that Naruto has to return Hinata's feelings. The story isn't even half way over and anyhting could happen.


For Sasuke x Hinata to happen yeah there has to be some set up and not going by... I admit some stories that have a very awkward way for these two to get together, some creative some are... well unoriginal or just plain crazy.

Anyway I don't see why SasuHina IRKS people off so much. It's like any other crack pairing. Honestly I go into a couples board and say this is my favorite couple and what do I get? Mostly the same responses here saying, "WTF?" or "HOW CAN YOU THINK THAT?!"

So why does this one get the biggest WTF? There's NejiHina, GaaHina, KibaHina, and those don't get the treatment like this as I recall.


Honestly, I think SasuHina can work if Kishimoto actually wanted to focus this the series side of romance while NaruSaku is the funny side.

So in a way...


SasuHina: Black and White (Darkness and Light)

NaruSaku: Colorful


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 30, 2006)

It's an intersting pairing, mainly because it's so unlikely that in a way it could happen. Hinata likes Naruto, Sasuke is annoyed with Sakura, what if they got together somehow? Anyway, whoever writes SasuHina has a very different perspecting and therefore that pairing appeals to me.


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 30, 2006)

even though it'd be impossible, i'd be okay with it, but not interested.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

Glad you guys see it. Sure it seems impossible and sometimes there are parts where Kishimoto can't get into every nook and crany.

You are one of the better NaruHina/SasuSaku or whatver fans that are open minded and don't go around shouting, "THE F ARE YOU THINKING?!"


----------



## Suzie (Nov 30, 2006)

It's never going to happen but I love this Pairing.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

Never say never... you don't know Kishimoto likes to pull surprises


----------



## AlwaysHiei (Dec 9, 2006)

SasuHina is definitely the best pairing ever!! I'm a die-hard fan. It may seem unlikely, but I still have hope!! ^_^


----------



## mednin (Apr 19, 2008)

This pairing is not going to happen in my opinion.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 22, 2008)

SasuxHina rocks my socks!!! 

now...i need a new pair.


----------

